# extention of visa / police clearance



## cjrae76 (May 30, 2014)

I applied for an extension to my relative visa on the 08/05/14 under the old immigration rules. I submitted an undertaking to provide a South African police clearance as I was still waiting for it (applied for on 01/04/14). I received the clearance on 30/6/14, so I went to DHA Cape Town yesterday to submit it. I was told to go to the new VSF office who in turn told me to go back to Barrack st. I went back and was told that I did not have to submit the RSA police clearance only the clearance from my country of origin (submitted with original application 08/05/14) and that I should hold on to the RSA police clearance for when I apply for my permanent residency. I told the officer that you have to provide clearances for counties you have lived in for 12 months or longer she said no and wouldn't accept the RSA clearance.
Now im worried if i don't get this police clearance to head office my extension will be denied .

any advise?


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

no it will not be denied ,, as long u applied with the clearance from ur country and undertaking to provide a South African police clearance, but if it was PR it be denied , 
and as soon as you get your TR submit SA PCC 
and u cant hold for RP because it will be expired u will need to apply for a new PCC from SA 
GOOD LUCK


----------

